

Watching Sergey Wander: A Sliver of Insight Into Google? - amilr
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2009/05/watching_sergey.html

======
mahmud
Summary: Sergey Brin walks around the city all by himself with no posse. He
also plays with his cellphone, possibly testing a new technology on his own
(no lap technicians.)

The whole article is some Businessweek journalist following Sergey Brin as the
later walked a few city blocks with no socks.

~~~
kragen
I couldn't believe you so I read the article. You're right! I'm surprised they
thought this was newsworthy.

~~~
wallflower
Billionaire Anthropology. I think its interesting to know how influential,
powerful technology company individuals are in real life.

Compare to John Chambers of Cisco:

"He managed five hours, waking at 6. He rode his basement treadmill from 6:15
to 6:45 while watching CNBC. At 7, he left for work in his blue Jaguar
convertible and listened to 35 voice mails from his car phone on the 30-minute
ride. At the office, he made a series of rigidly timed phone calls, hosted a
breakfast for Cisco employees with birthdays that month, walked the halls and
stoked morale. He returned home by 5:30, ebullient again."

"He betrays no complications, or anything like angst. He stays on-message,
carries a thick briefing book for that day’s meetings. While many executives
do this, Chambers’s reliance on his book is striking. At the Davos World
Economic Summit in January, the book was five inches thick, and he spent eight
hours a night drilling himself for the next day’s meetings."

<http://www.marshall.edu/itc/welman/Selby%20Wellman%20par.doc>

